# High protein pasta



## Akash (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey,

I was just wondering what your thoughts are on high protein pasta. I just picked up a pack for $4.99 (Canadian). It has 28g of protein per serving (a cup) and 18g of Carbs, 8g of which is Fiber. So really 10 Net carbs. I feel adding a couple of tablespoons of pasta sauce gets me up to around 18 g net carbs anyways. So anyone your thoughts? Good? Bad? 

The pasta itself tastes almost like regular pasta...kinda like Diet Coke and Pepsi almost taste the same after you've had diet for a while.


----------



## LAM (Aug 14, 2004)

personally I only count protein from animal sources and protein powders...


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 15, 2004)

That sounds good to me I'll have to look for it but i doubt they'd have it in my Hick town, maybe at GNC but I'm not allowed to go there anymore, anyways I hate the Atkins diet, I tried it once and I just felt gross, but the good thing about there products is that it's got a good source of protein and fiber and it sugarless I usually have a bowl of there morning start almond crunch cereal for breakfast with some strawberries cut up.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 15, 2004)

I wouldnt count it as a protein source... what are the ingredients? soy protein? wheat gluten?


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 15, 2004)

why wouldn't it be counted as a protein source?


----------



## LAM (Aug 15, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> why wouldn't it be counted as a protein source?



because non-animal protein sources have low BV's and are not that usefull for anabolic processes...


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 15, 2004)

well could ya still count it if it was soy or dairy products?


----------



## LAM (Aug 15, 2004)

dairy is an animal protein source and unless it's soy isolate males should not be consuming it...

the BV of soy at 74 is much higher than say peanuts at 55 but I still wouldn't use it as a protein source...


----------



## Akash (Aug 16, 2004)

Ok there are 5 ingredients listed in order:
Defatted soy flour, pasteurized egg white, rice flour, wheat gluten, isolated soy proteins.

Nutritions facts are as followed:
Serving size: 3/4 cup 2oz 56g dry

Calories: 160
Total fat: 1g
Sodium: 40mg
Cholestrol: 0mg
Total Carbs: 18g
Dietry fiber: 8g
Sugar: 3g
Protein:28g

Also you can get 15% of your daily calcium and 45% of your daily iron.

To me that sounds really good but what do you think?


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 16, 2004)

Well would that mean that Protein Bars are useless?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

I would just get whole grain pasta and eat it with chicken or beef for my protein source.  Any excuse to eat animal flesh take it.  Vegetable protein doesn't count.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 16, 2004)

Yeah what P funk said!


----------



## sabre81 (Aug 16, 2004)

Vegetable protein doesnt count?  
Kevin the guitar player on jay leno is big and hes a vegetarian. 

Im not saying dont eat meat because i love my steak and chicken, but dont put down my veggies


----------

